# taking the pop out of a popnet



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm gettin tired of my 40" popnet. It's too flimsy and too light and it's a better kite than a net. So I want to replace the plastic ring with a metal one. What would be the best way to do this? I am by no means a machinist, metalworker, or otherwise. I would just go buy a real pier net, but I can never find them in any of the shops in the area I fish.

I heard that somebody did this to their popnet and was just wondering if it was easily possible


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Have you put a heavy weight in the bottom? Popnets are useless without them but great if you have a big weight inside.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

guys on our pier put a hard to find "rock" in the bottom of the net... I put a rock in the bottom of my net and it is metal just because you can control it better in the wind..
The rock must be Quartz...
 

No other rock will work and clean it with 80 yards of balled up braid... Sufix braid is the best for this...
You know I am sure somebody will tell ya Mono but braid is the best....


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I put a 16oz lead in mine and it works great.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I make mine using PCV pipe since it won't rust. But I've had the same problems that you're talking about. The problem is the pipe is hollow and floats. It also does not have enough weight to control it well in the wind. I solved it by filling the pipe with sand before I joined the ends together. Now, it's a bit on the heavy side but it works great. I'm also using a one of those rubber nets so the hook doesn't snag as easily. It's also gentler on the fish and won't deteriorate over time like string nets.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I make mine using PCV pipe since it won't rust. But I've had the same problems that you're talking about. The problem is the pipe is hollow and floats. It also does not have enough weight to control it well in the wind. I solved it by filling the pipe with sand before I joined the ends together. Now, it's a bit on the heavy side but it works great. I'm also using a one of those rubber nets so the hook doesn't snag as easily. It's also gentler on the fish and won't deteriorate over time like string nets.


What kind of a rubber net did you use? I like that pvc idea, I might try that because it would be cheap


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I got it from BPS. It's the same thing as the Gold Series net, except I just buy the replacement for the netting. It sold in a bag at the back wall of the store right next to the fish tank.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Oops, just noticed you're in Georgia. Cabela's has it on their website. Type in "replacement landing nets" in the search window and it will come up. Couldn't find it on the BPS site. You can check with the Baitshack too. I'm sure Randy would have it.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That net is a darned good idea fishbait. I need another pier net as its a pain dragging my metal one back and forth with me every weekend. If I hit the tank from Laurel I don't have a net. I leave my net on the shore.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Could you just drill holes in the pvc so the weight would drain out on the up lift and still sink if you put weight in the bottom?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

yogai said:


> I'm gettin tired of my 40" popnet. It's too flimsy and too light and it's a better kite than a net. So I want to replace the plastic ring with a metal one. What would be the best way to do this? I am by no means a machinist, metalworker, or otherwise. I would just go buy a real pier net, but I can never find them in any of the shops in the area I fish.
> 
> I heard that somebody did this to their popnet and was just wondering if it was easily possible


A pound or so of lead in the bottom will help the too light problem, but it won't help the flimsy problem. I gave my 40" a permanent home in the gargage. 

Probably the only way to fix it would be to add a wire rim like a regular pier net has.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man, i just got the 40" poop net... this stinks...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The ideas with the holes did not work. I tried that, but the problem is the PVC pipe is not that strong. It'll already be under strain because it is being bent into a circle and the additional weight of fish plus bottom weight was too much for the ring to handle. The sand in the pipe gives the ring additional cross-sectional strength, but make sure it is completely filled. Also, there is no need for a bottom weight if the ring is filled with sand. I found that sticking a dowel in the tube near the connector before glueing helps to assemble the joint and keep it straight. Glue the coupler on one side first!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i got a 40"(?) 2 ring net at DICK's for $15...and gave my pop net away...the net from Dick's even came with 50' of rope...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> man, i just got the 40" poop net... this stinks...


send the "poop" pop net back and buy a larger two ring net...i have one that has green mesh and came with its own rope(which was crap i actually lost the net temporarily while trying to lift a 35 lb. sting ray...i caught the net later flounder fishing )but after i replaced the rope the net was as good as any other i'd ever used...the net was $15 with its rope and the new replacement rope cost $7...


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey wait, would this be a good pier and bridge net? If so, I'm buying one tonight.

http://www.frabill.com/cgi-bin/frabill/1002?store=spring

I didn't think I could find one online


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

doesn't look as robust as the one i got at Dick's...that one looks like a crab net


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I searched around online and found a pier net made by Ed Cummings, inc. Does this seem like the real thing kinda net? 5/16" steel sounds kinda thin, but I wouldn't know

http://www.skipscatalog.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=200&Product_Code=354-036+++Mfg+PN36&Category_Code=ECI

Also found one on several sites by MGM nets, but no site has pics. 30" diameter

http://www.tadspoles.com/catalog/Pier-Bridge-Net-30-dia-p-6855703.html


----------

